# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  HP officejet 5610 All-in-One проблема с катриджем

## Ohad

Не понятно в чем  проблема?
С картриджем или с принтером….
Картриджи я купил 2 года назад.Как только они заканчиваются самостоятельно заправляю и обнуляю (третий раз заполнил )№22 цветной HP
Выдает ошибку что картридж не подходит для моего принтера.
"Обратитесь к документации".
Или проблема с картриджем или принтер его блокирует.
Помогите пожалуйста разобраться

----------


## bj0ker

Возможно просто контакты принтера с картриджем нормально не соприкасаются...

----------


## Ohad

> Возможно просто контакты принтера с картриджем нормально не соприкасаются...


Возможно,а что делать?

----------


## bj0ker

Попробовать их подогнуть, а может быть уже и чип просто состарился...

----------


## Ohad

> Попробовать их подогнуть, а может быть уже и чип просто состарился...


Нее я принтер разбирать не стану.Если вы имеете ввиду картриджи,то как их подгибают .
Расскажите хотя бы на словах как это делается?

----------


## bj0ker

Нет не картриджи а у самого принтера в каретке есть контакты-усы их можно немного подогнуть... или попробовать прочисть их стирательной резинкой

----------


## Ohad

> Нее я принтер разбирать не стану.Если вы имеете ввиду картриджи,то как их подгибают .
> Расскажите хотя бы на словах как это делается?


Это можно попробовать.Но как эту каретку вытащить не раскручивая принтер?

----------


## bj0ker

> Это можно попробовать.Но как эту каретку вытащить не раскручивая принтер?


А зачем ее вытаскивать ИИ:eek: Можно просто при включенном принтере открыть крышку и она сама выедет... а потом его отключить от питания(выдернуть шнур)

----------


## Ohad

> А зачем ее вытаскивать ИИ:eek: Можно просто при включенном принтере открыть крышку и она сама выедет... а потом его отключить от питания(выдернуть шнур)


Так не получится.Выезжает как раз картридж.А сам контакт находится на стенке принтера.Когда картридж вставляем тогда при включении принтера контакты картридж соприкасаются со стенкой принтера.
Те контакты которые визуально видимы глазом имеют форму круглых маленьких шариков.И я честно не представляю что там надо подогнутьИ?х можно аккуратно спиртом протереть но никак не подогнуть....

----------

